# VORSICHT: Softwarebilliger.de Windows 7 Professional Upgrade auf Windows 10



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Hallo Kollegen,
hier wollte ich mal kurz vorwarnen und die aktuelle Situation schildern, aus persönlicher Erfahrung:

Ich kaufte
Windows 7 Professional Download günstig kaufen

Der Key lies sich problemlos auf Windows 7 aktivieren.Anschließend startete ich das Windows 10 Upgrade per Update.Der Code musste erneut eingegeben werden. Fazit: *Ungültig!*

Den Support habe ich bereits xx Mal angeschrieben, auch auf das kostenlose Angebot hin, Windows 7 zu Windows 10. Es kommt keine Reaktion mehr von diesem Händler, daher kann ich mit 20€ Lehrgeld nur davon abraten, solltet ihr Windows 10 im Auge haben.

Win7 ist ja kein Fehler
"Bitte deinstallieren Sie Windows 10": PC-Hersteller raten zum Downgrade - CHIP


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. November 2015)

Das Problem kenn ich mit Rakuten.de
Zweimal habe ich dort Windows gekauft und ging super, beim Dritten Mal konnte ich es nicht aktivieren.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. November 2015)

Rakuten.de ist eine Vertriebsplattform ähnlich dem Amazon Marktplace, da gibt es jede Menge verschiedener Händler, die einen Vertrauenswürdig die anderen nicht. Wie man zu Key Händlern steht muss man selber entscheiden, aber ich meide diese wie ein Schneemann die Hölle. Was dann durch Aussagen wie die deine wieder bestätigt wird, die Chance das du einen Key bekommst der durch Kreditkartenbetrug bezogen wurde ist zumindest nicht gering.


----------



## Ryle (10. November 2015)

> Der Key lies sich problemlos auf Windows 7 aktivieren.Anschließend startete ich das Windows 10 Upgrade per Update.Der Code musste erneut eingegeben werden. Fazit: *Ungültig!*


Dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht. Wenn Windows 7 erfolgreich aktiviert wurde brauchst du keinen Key mehr. Weder beim Upgrade, noch bei der Clean Install wenn man vorher die Hardware ID manuell erstellt hat.
Das der Windows 7 Key bei der Windows 10 Installation nicht funktioniert ist völlig normal.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Hm... das glaub ich nicht. Sicher sind es schon mehr als 10x wo ich es im Bekanntenkreis mit  immer dem Gleiche Verfahren über das Update gemacht hatte. Man konnte sogar das alte Windows per Datenträgerbereinigung löschen.
So wird's gemacht: Entfernen des Ordners "Windows.old" - Windows-Hilfe

Ich habe das Windows 7 jetzt auf einer VM laufen.

Ich hatte angenommen der Laden ist i.O..
Bereits dritte, uns bekannte einstweilige VerfÃ¼gung gegen Microsoft wegen falscher Aussagen zum Handel mit Gebrauchtsoftware | Lampmann, Haberkamm & Rosenbaum


----------



## tdi-fan (10. November 2015)

Beim Win10-Upgrade brauchst du keinen Key eingeben, du überspringst die Key-Eingabe, das wars.

Und nach einem Clean-Install überspringst du das auch, Windows 10 aktiviert sich dann automatisch.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Tut mir Leid, es ist nun aber so dass ich zur Code-Eingabe verpflichtet bin, zuvor hatte ich Windows 7 erfolgreich aktiviert. Was ich brauche oder nicht brauche lassen wir dahingestellt, Fakt ist, Windows 10 fordert mich zur Aktivierung auf! Das ist mir so noch nie passiert.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. November 2015)

Da ich mir nach Weihnachten auch einen neuen PC zusammenstellen wollte und dafür ne Win 7 Professional 64bit Lizenz brauche...wo kriegt man sowas derzeit günstig und legal her? Hab bislang hieran gedacht:

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Deutsch SB Version für wiederaufbereitete PCs: Amazon.de: Software

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## azzih (10. November 2015)

Kinguin und ebay haben bis jetzt immer funktioniert. Bei ebay nur die großen Verkäufer mit guten Bewertungen nehmen.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Ich geh nochmal über Ebay zu fortune-shop, hier werden auch die Lizenzaufkleber verschickt. Damit kann man Windows von MS runterladen und sollte dann aktivierbar sein. Ich versuche natürlich erst die bestehende Installation zu aktivieren. Gegen Wochende weiß ich mehr, ob es hier funktioniert hatte.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

@ D4rkResistance
@ azzih

https://www.heidoc.net/joomla/techn...fälschung-das-experiment?showall=&limitstart=

So ein Sticker mit nem Key drauf ist noch lange keine Lizenz. 
Runterladen kannste, aktivieren kannste, aber eine gültige Lizenz ist das nicht.
Das Geld kann man sich sparen, ohne Lizenz kein Erwerb der Nutzungsrechte am Windows. 

Lest euch mal die Varianten oben im Link durch, einige scheinen hier in Absurdistan zu leben.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich geh nochmal über Ebay zu fortune-shop, hier werden auch die Lizenzaufkleber verschickt. Damit kann man Windows von MS runterladen und sollte dann aktivierbar sein. Ich versuche natürlich erst die bestehende Installation zu aktivieren. Gegen Wochende weiß ich mehr, ob es hier funktioniert hatte.



Wenn dieser Versuch auch wieder Fehl schlägt hast du immerhin schon fast 1x den Vollpreis gezahlt, ohne einen einzigen "sauberen Key" zu bekommen. Und da sage noch einer man lerne aus seinen Fehlern...


Die gefälschten Aufkleber gibt' s als Meterware bei entsprechenden Händlern. 
Keiner der Keys davon ist sauber. Lasst die Finger davon, gebt einmal Geld aus und habt Ruhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. November 2015)

Genau darum gehts ja Shorty...das mit der Meterware ist mir bekannt...weshalb ich ja bewusst versuche an eine legale Lizenz zu kommen. Aber ich gebe nicht 130€ für ne Win7 Prof Lizenz aus, wenn es Win 7 HP vor 4 Jahren als legale Systembuilder-Lizenz für 70€ gab. Es muss doch möglich sein, an ein Win 7 Prof für unter 50€ zu kommen, dass problemlos funktioniert und upgradebar ist (wenn ich dann mal irgendwann auf Win10 upgraden will)!? Die klassischen Systembuilder-Lizenzen findet man nicht mehr...weiß der Geier wieso.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. November 2015)

Gut zu wissen, da ich vorhatte mir für meinen Zweitrechner ein Windows 7 von dieser Seite zu kaufen.
Das werde ich jetzt am besten sein lassen. Gibt es den überhaupt seriöse Seiten wo man billig an Keys kommt ?


----------



## azzih (10. November 2015)

Ich kann nur meine Erfahrung sagen und die ist das alle Keys die ich bisher erworben habe wie gewollt funktionieren. Ob diese jetzt ne gültige MS Lizenz ist oder nicht kann ich als Verbraucher nicht nachvollziehen und ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schnuppe solange es sich wie gewollt aktivieren lässt und keine Probleme macht. Und genau das taten bisher alle und das für um die 20€.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Eigentlich müsste es seriöse Händler geben, diese dürften aber preislich nicht sonderlich attraktiv auf euch wirken.

Zudem geraten die ja auch unter Druck durch die Fälscher-Preise und dürften so kaum noch ausfindig zu machen sein.

Hilfreich ist es bei großen Versandhäusern, wie Amazon, Alternate, MF oder ähnlichen zu bestellen und Konsorten wie Ebay, sowie den Amazon Marketplace mit privaten Händlern zu meiden.
Einfach auch aus Gründen des Rufes und der Sicherheit im Problemfall, wird im Artikel ähnlich beschrieben.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Ich kann nur meine Erfahrung sagen und die ist das alle Keys die ich bisher erworben habe wie gewollt funktionieren. Ob diese jetzt ne gültige MS Lizenz ist oder nicht kann ich als Verbraucher nicht nachvollziehen und ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schnuppe solange es sich wie gewollt aktivieren lässt und keine Probleme macht. Und genau das taten bisher alle und das für um die 20€.




Ja, so spielen kleine Kinder auch "Verstecken", stellen sich in eine Ecke, 
halten sich die Augen zu und rufen, keiner sieht mich. 

Würde für Raubkopien keinen Cent ausgeben, damit werden nur kriminelle Strukturen unterstützt.
Wer sich den Luxus leisten kann Original zu kaufen machts, wer nicht, der lebt mit allen verbundenen Annehmlichkeiten. 

PS: Nur weil man noch keine Probleme hatte darauf zu schließen keine Probleme zu bekommen ist einfache Kindergartenlogik.

SRY 4 DP


PPS: So läufts dann weiter..., Hauptsache Geld gespart...xD

"Der Artikel taucht wie die anderen drei Käufe nicht mehr in "mein eBay" auf. Durch diese Löschung verhindert eBay jegliche Aktionen wie Kontaktaufnahme, Eröffnung eines Falls und Abgabe einer Bewertung."


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, es ist nun aber so dass ich zur Code-Eingabe verpflichtet bin, zuvor hatte ich Windows 7 erfolgreich aktiviert. Was ich brauche oder nicht brauche lassen wir dahingestellt, Fakt ist, Windows 10 fordert mich zur Aktivierung auf! Das ist mir so noch nie passiert.



Mir auch noch nicht und ich hab schon mehrere Rechner von 7 auf 10 upgegradet.
Einen Win 7 Key nochmal eingeben ist dabei nicht erforderlich, da er ja schon eingegeben ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. November 2015)

Hmmm die Meinungen gehen ja weit auseinander ....
https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.softwarebilliger.de


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, es ist nun aber so dass ich zur Code-Eingabe verpflichtet bin, zuvor hatte ich Windows 7 erfolgreich aktiviert.



Käse, dann war das Win7 nicht fertig aktiviert. 

Hier einige Ansammlungen von Varianten:

LINK




nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hmmm die Meinungen gehen ja weit auseinander ....
> https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.softwarebilliger.de


Nachdem eine Aktivierung erfolgreich war verschwenden die wenigsten nochmal nen Gedanken ans Windows, blöd nur wenn man sich alle 6Monate rumärgert weil am anderen Ende der Welt ein anderer sein Windows mit seinem Key aktiviert und euch aushebelt. Zumal Windows solche Auffälligkeiten registriert und da nach dem xten mal einen Riegel vorschiebt, bzw Kontaktaufnahme nötig wird.

Muss man sich doch nicht antun, Windows kauft man ja auch nicht wie Milch oder Klopapier...


----------



## Ash1983 (10. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, es ist nun aber so dass ich zur Code-Eingabe verpflichtet bin, zuvor hatte ich Windows 7 erfolgreich aktiviert. Was ich brauche oder nicht brauche lassen wir dahingestellt, Fakt ist, Windows 10 fordert mich zur Aktivierung auf! Das ist mir so noch nie passiert.


Wenn dein Win7 korrekt aktiviert ist, wird der Key beim Upgrade nichtmal abgefragt. Layer8-Problem offenbar.


----------



## Andinistrator (15. November 2015)

Bei softwarebilliger.de war es jedenfalls so.

Bei fortune-shop hatte ich nun einen DELL-Aufkleber mit der Lizenz erhalten, welche dann telefonisch aktiviert werden muss. Ich habe einen Original Windows 7 Datenträger verwendet, es war hier problemlos:
- Windows 7 installieren
- Windows 7 aktivieren per Telefon
- Upgrade auf Windows 10
=> keine weitere Aktivierung notwendig

Bei Softwarebilliger.de, welche ich noch auf einer VM habe, probierte ich Gleiches nochmal. Es funktioniert nicht, der Code wird nochmals verlangt. Der Händler selber reagiert nicht auf E-Mails.


----------

